# Possibly looking for a new home... 2 x Male rats



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Circumstances have changed in my life and I am looking for a new home for my 2 male dumbo rats.

I will only rehome to an experienced rat owner.

Soot is just over 2 years old now. He is a Siamese dumbo rat... and quite a big boy. He is the most gentle rat I've ever had! Although completely healthy, he does have a small growth between his shoulder blades which doesn't appear to affect him in any way.

Alfie is about 1.5 years old now. He is a dumbo rat also (although has higher set ears than Soot) and I'm not sure of his markings. He is smaller than Soot, but Alfie is definitely the boss! Alfie is quite a cheeky boy... and a bit more social than Soot.

Both boys are extremely gentle and love to be handled. Soot will happily sit on your shoulder. Alfie is a bit more active, he doesn't like to hang around - always on the move!

This is when they first met (Soot was obviously older )


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ohhh what beautiful handsome boys,shame your too far away.:001_tt1:


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

For a loving home... I wouldn't mind the travel.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

do they have a cage?

would you want a donation?


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, I've got a Freddy 2 full of accessories. I've also got cage cleaner, litter, etc.

No donation required to the right person, just a good home.

Have a few people asking me about them... so, we'll see how things go.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok no worries but if it doesn't work out then pm me and i'd be happy to take them.
i have had rats for 12 years,have two 20 month old boys who live in a huge rabbit cage due to them being very clumsy and falling off there shelves and out of there hammocks.

there cage is full of hammocks etc,i use eco pet bed and paper cat litter in there trays,they are fed a dry quality rat mix with dried pasta,seeds,banana chips,james wellbeloved lite dog food,and they get fresh veggies and fruit everyday along with some cooked dinner at night.

amy x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh and they are free ranged 2 hours everyday


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you able to meet halfway or anything?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry but i don't have transport
and i don't have anyone to take me either.

don't worry if you can't get to me i understand,but they are lovely squishy lads and i'm sure they will get a lovely home soon.xx


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

blade100 said:


> sorry but i don't have transport
> and i don't have anyone to take me either.
> 
> don't worry if you can't get to me i understand,but they are lovely squishy lads and i'm sure they will get a lovely home soon.xx


You sound like you could give my boys a lovely home... I'm just not sure I can make a 3 hour round-trip to bring them to you.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

mlynnc said:


> You sound like you could give my boys a lovely home... I'm just not sure I can make a 3 hour round-trip to bring them to you.


don't worry about it i totally understand,have you tried racr member on here?
she runs a rat rescue as well as taking on other animals and she re homes to only suitable homes.
home checks are done and adoption procedure papers are filled out.

she lives in nottingham but travels all over the country to collect animals and she has a few ratty fosterers as i used to be one.and there all lovely and each fosterer is checked every 3 months just to be safe!

hope this helps and that your lush lads get a nice loving new home:001_wub:


----------

